# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Εφυγε το Λιλακι....

## Marilena3agapes

Ειναι το ξερω τραγικο, αυτο που θα σας πω... η μικρη μας Λιλη... (μελος Alien) εφυγε απο τη ζωη... την Κυριακη το μεσημερι.... Δεν μας αντεξε αλλο το παιδακι.... 

Νιωθω χαλια.... Νομιζα οτι μπορουσα να την βοηθησω... την αγαπησα πολυ... ειλικρινα και ανιδιοτελως.... 

Ομως δεν καταφερα τιποτα...... τιποτα........

Νιωθω τοσο χαλια....

----------


## Φοίβη

Νόμιζες οτι μπορούσες να τη βοηθήσεις...την αγαπούσες και ήθελες πολύ να τη βοηθήσεις...
Αλλά δεν τα κατάφερες...Δεν κατάφερες τίποτα. Μαριλένα μου, αυτό είναι τόσο μεγάλος πόνος...

----------


## raphsssodos

μακάρι ο τόπος που πήγε να είναι τόπος της ανάπαυσης.

κουράγιο σε όσους την αγάπησαν και θα τους λείψει. μια μικρή παραινεσούλα. βιώστε την απώλεια ελεύθερα μόνοι σας και δίπλα σε ανθρώπους που μπορούν να σας συμπαρασταθούν.

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Γιατι ??????????? Γιατι δεν καταφερα τιποτα ??? Γιατι ?????????????????

----------


## raphsssodos

γιατί ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να φύγει μαριλένα. δυστυχώς. λυπάμαι ειλικρινά.

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Αν ομως δεν ήθελε να φυγει ??? Αν... εφυγε... απο καποιο λαθος ??? Αν... αν... αν...

----------


## raphsssodos

βιώνεις την απώλεια. έφυγε. τα ερωτηματικά δεν μπορούν να απαντηθούν. μπορεί ότι έκανες να μην ήταν αρκετό αλλά ήταν ότι καλλίτερο μπορούσες. μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου. δεν γυρίζει πίσω έτσι. αντίθετα, η λίλη θα ήθελε να βρεις τη δύναμη να συνεχίσεις τη ζωή σου, να πάρεις όσα σου έδωσε, να τα κρατήσεις στην καρδιά σου και να προχωρήσεις.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Συγνώμη και δεν θέλω να φανώ αδιάκριτη, αλλά διάβασα τα μνμ που έγραφε η Λίλη και μου έκαναν μεγάλη εντύπωση.
Το κοριτσάκι...έφυγε....μόνο του?

----------


## Dalia

Λυπάμαι πολύ...
Είδα παλιότερα μηνύματά της που έψαχνε τρόπους για να φύγει...
Μαριλένα μου δεν φταις εσύ.Είμαι σίγουρη ότι έκανες ότι μπορούσες.Αλλά αν το είχε αποφασίσει δεν μπορούσες να κάνεις και πολλά.
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι εκεί που είναι τώρα θα είναι καλύτερα από εδώ.Είναι κάτι που θέλω πραγματικά να το πιστεύω.

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Ισως... μπορει... μαλλον....

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by Marilena3agapes_
> Ισως... μπορει... μαλλον....


Δεν πείθεσαι όμως...Εσύ πιστεύεις οτι έπρεπε να μπορούσες να κάνεις κάτι για να κρατηθεί στη ζωή...οτι μπορεί να μην ήθελε πραγματικά να φύγει.

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Δεν ξερω... απλα το βρισκω αδικο... Μου λειπει και δεν θελω !!!!
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι εγωιστικο αυτο που λεω... αλλα αρνουμαι να πιστεψω οτι το ηθελε πραγματικα.. ενα μικρο παιδι... που ειχε ΤΟΣΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ !!!

----------


## Φοίβη

Είναι μια μεγάλη αδικία αυτό που περνάς. Την αγαπάς και τη θέλεις κοντά σου. Για σένα, είχε πολλά ακόμα να κάνει, δεν πιστεύεις οτι ήθελε να φύγει. 
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εγωιστικό, ξέρω οτι είναι πολύ πολύ αληθινό. Σου λείπει, πονάς...θα \'θελες να ήταν αλλιώς τα πράγματα.

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Θα ηθελα να ηταν εδω... και να της πω... ποσα πολλα ακομα ειχε να κανει !!!
Να την \"υιοθετησω\" οπως ελεγα και να μεινει στην σοφίτα... Να αποκτησει τα αδελφακια που παντα ηθελε... κι εγω το τριτο μου παιδι.....

Συγγνωμη που σας κουραζω.... Θελω τοσα πολλα να πω... αλλα... πια...

----------


## Dalia

Μην βασανίζεσαι Μαριλένα μου με το να σκέφτεσαι τι θα μπορούσες να είχες κάνει.Δεν οφελεί σε τίποτα αυτό.Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις τώρα είναι να προσεύχεσαι για την ψυχούλα της.

----------


## Φοίβη

Εμένα δεν με κουράζεις Μαριλένα μου. Καταλαβαίνω οτι είσαι ξεχειλισμένη από λόγια...και συναισθήματα...που δεν μπορείς πια να πεις στο τρίτο σου παιδί ...

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Ομως και τωρα που τα λεω.... με ακουει ??? Η μαλλον... με διαβαζει ???

----------


## Φοίβη

Θα το ήθελες, ε? Θα ήθελες με κάποιο τρόπο να μάθει αυτά που νιώθεις...αυτά που σκέφτεσαι?

----------


## Marilena3agapes

NAI NAI NAI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ !!! ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ.......μπορει ??? Μπορει να ειναι ετσι ???

----------


## Dalia

Κανείς δεν ξέρει Μαριλένα μου.Αλλά εσύ να τα λες σαν να σε ακούει.Τουλάχιστον έτσι θα φεύγουν από μέσα σου και ίσως νιώσεις λίγο καλύτερα.

----------


## Φοίβη

Μαριλένα μου, ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν είναι έτσι. Πιστεύω όμως οτι μπορεί να σε ακούσει και να σε νιώθει. Πάνω από όλα όμως, πιστεύω οτι εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα από μένα αυτή τη στιγμή αν σε ακούει και αν σε νιώθει. Εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα τη μεταξύ σας σχέση...Μόνο εσύ μπορείς να καταλάβεις.

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Marilena3agapes_
> NAI NAI NAI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ !!! ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΝΙΩΘΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ.......μπορει ??? Μπορει να ειναι ετσι ???


Από τα λίγα πράγματα (ίσως και το μοναδικό) που πιστεύω χωρίς να μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλά όχι απλώς μπορεί να είναι έτσι, *ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ*

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by Marilena3agapes_
> Συγγνωμη που σας κουραζω.... Θελω τοσα πολλα να πω... αλλα... πια...


δεν κουράζεις κανέναν. νοιώσε ελεύθερα και βγάλτο από μέσα σου. η λίλη δεν θα σε ακούσει αλλά ο πόνος, η απώλεια πρέπει να εκφράζονται αλλιώς τα βρίσκουμε μπροστά μας. εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν αυτιά που επιθυμούν να σε ακούσουν, όχι να σε κρίνουν μα να σε ακούσουν. αν δεν επιθυμήσεις να το κάνεις εδώ, κάντο στους δικούς σου ανθρώπους. εξέφρασε τα συναισθήματά σου. τον θυμό σου, το άδικο που σε πνίγει, τα αναπάντητα ερωτηματικά που βασανίζουν το μυαλό σου, την αίσθηση της ανικανότητάς σου (που δεν είναι αληθινή αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή νοιώθεις να είναι) και όλα τα άλλα αρνητικά συναισθήματα που ξεβράζει μια απώλεια. γράψε! εκφράσου! φώναξε τι νοιώθεις!

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Ειμαι καλα !!!
Τελικα δεν αξιζε στο Λιλακι να ζει αναμεσα στον βουρκο ανθρωπων που ειχε μπλεξει... Οπότε ειναι καλύτερα εκει... παρεα με τα αλλα αγγελουδια !!! Σιγουρα τα 21 των Τεμπων που ηρθαν και την πηραν.... την ιδια μερα........

Τωρα νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα... Εχει καλυτερη παρεα... κι οχι ψευτικους φιλους !!!

----------


## justme

Χαίρομαι για σένα Μarilena που βρίσκεις την δύναμη να δείς τον κόσμο από την φωτεινή του πλευρά ακόμα και μέσα στη νύχτα.
Όταν σε επισκέπτονται τα φίδια να θυμάσαι αυτά που έγραψες πιο πάνω (και αν τα ξεχάσεις έλα να τα ξαναδιαβάσεις).

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Δεν ξερω τι φιδια εννοεις.... παντως εμενα με περιτρυγιριζουν πολλα.... και μερικα απο αυτα ειναι που δαγκωσαν και το μικρο και ... δηλητηριαστηκε .... Ομως εγω ... ειμαι αλλο σκαρι... παλιο... γερικο... ανθεκτικο !!!

Ειμαι εδω φιδακια !!! Κοπιαστε !!!

----------


## justme

Come, welcome to my house (said the spider to the fly). Dinner will be served soon.

(Δεν έχουν τύχη τα φιδάκια με σένα.)

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Αν κι εχω ξεχασει τα αγγλικα μου... νομιζω οτι το επιασα... 

Εσυ με ξερεις ???

----------


## justme

Είμαι σίγουρος πως όχι.
Αλλά εκείνο το \"ελάτε φιδάκια, για κοπιάστε\".. μου έβγαλε αυτό που έγραψα

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Πιστευεις δηλαδη οτι ειμαι δυνατο ατομο ???
Σορρυ που σε πρηζω.. αλλα ειμαι και μονη.... λειπει ο αντρας μου... θελω και να μαθω τι πιστευεις απο τα γραφομενα μου... 
Αν δεν βαριεσαι....

----------


## justme

Δεν είναι θέμα αν βαριέμαι ή όχι. Δεν ξέρω την ιστορία από την αρχή της.
Διαβάζω όμως για μία γυναίκα που προσπαθησε να κάνει κάτι πολύ δύσκολο. Το ήξερε εξαρχής ότι ήταν δύσκολο. Αλλά προσπάθησε. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τραγικό. Όχι όμως το αποτέλεσμα της προσπάθειας. Σε αυτή τη ζωή ότι κάνεις μένει. Με τον ά ή τον β τρόπο ότι κάνεις αφήνει ένα αποτύπωμα. 
Και παρά το τραγικό του αποτελέσματος βρίσκει την δύναμη να γράψει \"ελάτε φιδάκια.... εδώ είμαι\"

Τις δυνάμεις σου εσύ τις ξέρεις. Εγώ μόνο διαβάζω και μεταφράζω μέσα στο δικό μου μυαλό αυτά που διαβάζω
Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία να είσαι δυνατός ή αδύνατος. Σημασία έχει ότι ΕΣΥ είσαι άνθρωπος.

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Βασικα δεν ειναι και μεγαλη ιστορια.... Απλα χοντρικα θα σου πω... οτι μπορω... οτι αυτο το παιδι.... 17 χρονων μολις.... εφυγε απο την ζωη γιατι ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ - Τα φιδια !!! Δεν με αφησαν να την βοηθησω οσο μπορουσα... Μπορει παλι να γινοταν αυτο,,,, οκ,,,, αλλα τουλαχιστον θα εξαντλουσα ολα τα μεσα !!!

Ειμαι 29 ετων κι εχω ηδη δυο παιδια, εναν υπεροχο συζυγο, εχω χτισει (αυτο το λεω γιατι τελικα ισχυει το ρητο.... αν δεν χτισεις κι αν δεν παντρεψεις...), ειχα μια πολυ καλη καριερα για τα μολις 27 μου που αποφασισα να την παρατησω για να γινω μονο ΜΑΜΑ !!!

Θεωρω γενικα οτι ειμαι ενα πολυ πετυχημενο ατομο.... κρινωντας απο τα ελαχιστα εφοδια που μου δωθηκαν,,,, θεωρω οτι ηδη εχω κανει πολλα,,,, θελω βεβαια να κανω πολλα ακομα....

Αλλα βασικα αυτο το παιδι.... το αγαπησα πολυ... το ενιωσα.... και το εχασα... μεσα απο τα χερια μου... και τωρα τα φιδια προσπαθουν να με φανε... αλλα οπως ειπα ηδη... ΕΛΑΤΕ !!! ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΙ !!!

----------


## justme

Το φαντάζομαι ότι ίσως ακουστεί ανούσιο αλλά μη μολυνεις με τον θυμό τα αισθήματα που είχες για αυτό το κορίτσι. 
Ας μείνει η αγάπη σου από πάνω.....

----------


## Marilena3agapes

οχι δα.... θα την αγαπω δυνατα... για παντα... μεχρι να ξανα ανταμωσουμε... και τοτε θα μου τα πει ολα...

----------


## justme

Και όμως έφυγε τελικά. Πήγε πέρα από την άκρη του σχοινιού που έλεγε........
(μόλις διάβασα τα μυνήματά της εδώ μέσα)

Δεν ξέρω τι να γράψω 
Ότι γράφω το σβήνω.
Edit: Φαίνεται μόνο η marilena σε κατάλαβε και σε αγάπησε αρκετά....

Ας είσαι καλά Λίλη

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Καταλαβες τωρα ??? Οποτε σιγουρα ειναι πιο καλα εκει !!! Ε ???

Μην γραψεις τιποτα για εμενα.... Δεν χρειαζεται... 

Απλα... ακομα και τωρα καποιοι ριχνουν λασπη,,,, τι να πω !!! (Αναφερομαι σε ασχετους με εδω, κοινους γνωστους.... τα φιδια) !!!

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by Marilena3agapes_
> Ειμαι καλα !!!
> Τελικα δεν αξιζε στο Λιλακι να ζει αναμεσα στον βουρκο ανθρωπων που ειχε μπλεξει... Οπότε ειναι καλύτερα εκει... παρεα με τα αλλα αγγελουδια !!! Σιγουρα τα 21 των Τεμπων που ηρθαν και την πηραν.... την ιδια μερα........
> 
> Τωρα νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα... Εχει καλυτερη παρεα... κι οχι ψευτικους φιλους !!!


μου θύμισες μία σκηνή από το λοστ. δεν αντιστέκομαι στο συναίσθημα. το αφήνω να με κατακλύσει. μετράω ως το πέντε και βρίσκω τον εαυτό μου. θα έρθουν δύσκολες στιγμές αλλά το ποστ σου δείχνει ότι έχεις χαρακτήρα. χαίρομαι πραγματικά. δεν περίμενα να αντιληφθείς τόσο απότομα και γρήγορα το πως σε μερικούς ανθρώπους δεν αξίζει να ζουν σε αυτόν τον κόσμο (όσο βαρύ και αν ακούγεται αυτό) και από τη στιγμή που ζουν μια κόλαση εδώ επουδενί δεν πρέπει να τους κατηγορήσουμε που έφυγαν \"νοιαζόμενοι μόνο για τον εαυτό τους\". έχεις την εκτίμησή μου.

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Καλημέρα....

σιγουρα οσον αφορα το τομαρι μου... θα λεω καμια φορα οτι δεν επρεπε... οτι θα ηθελα να ηταν εδω και πολλα αλλα εγωιστικα... μολις ομως σκεφτομαι... οτι δεν της αξιζε αυτη η ζωη εδω,,, τοτε θα χαιρομαι που πηγε καπου αλλου.... και θα ελπιζω παντα εκει να βρηκε αυτα που της αξιζουν.... γιατι της αξιζουν πολλα!!!

Να σαι καλα Ραψωδε...

----------


## raphsssodos

κι εσύ να είσαι καλά και να χαίρεσαι την οικογένειά σου. δεν μπορούμε να τους σώσουμε όλους. αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να κάνουμε ό,τι καλλίτερο μπορούμε. καλή σου μέρα.

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> δεν περίμενα να αντιληφθείς τόσο απότομα και γρήγορα το πως σε μερικούς ανθρώπους δεν αξίζει να ζουν σε αυτόν τον κόσμο (όσο βαρύ και αν ακούγεται αυτό) και από τη στιγμή που ζουν μια κόλαση εδώ επουδενί δεν πρέπει να τους κατηγορήσουμε που έφυγαν \"νοιαζόμενοι μόνο για τον εαυτό τους\". έχεις την εκτίμησή μου.


Ετσι πιστεύω κι εγώ.Δεν πρέπει να τους κατηγορούμε επειδή μ\'αυτόν τον τρόπο προκάλεσαν πόνο στους ανθρώπους που τους αγαπούσαν.Να τους καταλάβουμε πρέπει.
Από τη μία στεναχωριέμαι όταν ακούω για ανθρώπους που φεύγουν έτσι,αλλά από την άλλη δεν ξέρω,κάπου τους καταλαβαίνω και σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως και να είναι καλύτερα γι\'αυτούς,αν πραγματικά τα όσα περνούσαν ήταν περισσότερα από όσα μπορούσαν να αντέξουν.
Και θέλω πάντα να ελπίζω ότι μετά από εδώ πηγαίνουμε κάπου καλύτερα και δεν χανόμαστε εντελώς.

----------


## raphsssodos

λένε πως να φύγεις είναι εύκολο, πως είναι δειλία, πως σκέφτεσαι μόνο τον εαυτό σου κτλ. δεν είναι έτσι. πέρα από το ότι είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο να πάρεις την απόφαση να φύγεις, μερικά πράγματα απλά δεν αξίζει σε κανέναν να τα ζει. αυτοί που συμπάσχουν είναι αυτοί που μένουν πίσω και μπαίνουν στο λούκι του πόνου αλλά αυτοί που πάσχουν είναι αυτοί που ξέρουν τι περνάνε και μόνο αυτοί.

----------


## Dalia

Για μένα δεν είναι καθόλου δειλία.Φυσικά και είναι πολύ δύσκολο να πάρεις την απόφαση να φύγεις.Ακόμα και να μην αντέχεις τα όσα περνάς σ\'αυτή τη ζωή,ο φόβος για το τι υπάρχει μετά,για το άγνωστο πάντα υπάρχει.Οπότε θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολη απόφαση να τολμήσεις κάτι τέτοιο.Θέλει πολύ θάρρος.

----------


## raphsssodos

προσπάθησα δυο φορές να φύγω. ήταν πολύ οδυνηρό για μένα ενώ είχα καταφέρει να πάρω μια τέτοια απόφαση να με γλυτώσουν έστω και στο παρά πέντε. μετά λες ούτε αυτό δεν μπορώ να καταφέρω πια. περασμένα μεγαλεία. σήμερα είμαι καλά και παλεύω με νύχια και με δόντια να επανακτήσω όσα μου απήγαγε η διπολική διαταραχή. μαριλένα το ξέρω ότι το τόπικ δεν είναι για μένα και να με συγχωρείς αλλά βγαίνουνε.

----------


## justme

Περασμένες (ας το πω) \"δυσκολίες\"...... . Πάντως σίγουρα όχι μεγαλεία. Ναι?

----------


## raphsssodos

αστειεύομαι φυσικά φίλε μου. είναι η τελευταία άμυνά μου πλέον γιατί αν τα πάρω σοβαρά όσα μου συμβαίνουν χωρίς καμμιά εξήγηση τότε θα κάω και κάθε άλλο παρά καμένο χαρτί είμαι.

----------


## justme

Όπως θα έγραφες και εσύ...... γκουντ φορ γιου

----------


## Dalia

Ραψωδέ εγώ δεν το προσπάθησα ποτέ.Αλλά μου έχουν έρθει πολλές φορές τέτοιες σκέψεις.Θεωρώ όμως ότι είμαι πολύ δειλή για να το κάνω.Και κάποιες φορές νιώθω σαν να ζηλεύω αυτούς που βρίκαν τη δύναμη και το έκαναν.Σκέφτομαι αυτό που είπες κι εσύ \"μα ούτε αυτό δεν είμαι ικανή να κάνω?\".

----------


## raphsssodos

@justme το \'χεις.

@Dalia μην το προσπαθήσεις. σπάσε όλο το σπίτι, χοροπήδα στο κρεβάτι, ξεπουπούλιασε τα μαξιλάρια, κάνε ό, τι άλλο αλλά την απόπειρα έχε την όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι.

----------


## justme

Άλλο η δειλία και άλλο η αυτοσυντήρηση. 
Και αυτό που πραγματικά ζηλεύεις είναι η ζωή που θέλεις να ζήσεις ακόμα.
EDIT: Χαοτικές σκέψεις μπορεί να περνάνε. Αν τις ξεδιαλύνεις όμως η αλήθεια είναι σε λίγες απλές σκέψεις και όχι σε περίπλοκους διαδρόμους.

----------


## raphsssodos

ακριβώς. η ζωή είναι γλυκειά αλλά ρε γαμώτο πως το εξηγείς αυτό σε έναν κρεβατωμένο; δεν γίνεται.

----------


## justme

Θέλει πολλλλλλλλλλλλλλλά (ευτυχώς) για να βγεί η ελπίδα μέσα από την ψυχή του ανθρώπου.

----------


## raphsssodos

ή όπως μου είπε μια φίλη μου \"η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία αλλά να μην πεθάνουμε κι εμείς μαζί.ε;\"

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> \"η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία αλλά να μην πεθάνουμε κι εμείς μαζί.ε;\"


Ακριβώς.Να μην πεθάνουμε εμείς πριν από την ελπίδα...

----------


## justme

Εν γνώση μου παρεκτρέπομαι αρκετά γράφοντας ότι η ελπίδα θα πεθάνει προτελευταία. Τελευταίος θα πεθάνει ο Μήτσος-Τάκης

----------


## raphsssodos

δεν το έχουμε σκοπό όμως ε; στο λούκι μας βάζει η ασθένεια και τα όσα περνάμε. δική μας δουλειά είναι να ξεχωρίζουμε του τι πραγματικά θέλουμε.

----------


## justme

> _Originally posted by Marilena3agapes_
> Καλημέρα....
> 
> σιγουρα οσον αφορα *το τομαρι μου*... θα λεω καμια φορα οτι δεν επρεπε... οτι θα ηθελα να ηταν εδω και πολλα αλλα εγωιστικα... μολις ομως σκεφτομαι... οτι δεν της αξιζε αυτη η ζωη εδω,,, τοτε θα χαιρομαι που πηγε καπου αλλου.... και θα ελπιζω παντα εκει να βρηκε αυτα που της αξιζουν.... γιατι της αξιζουν πολλα!!!
> 
> Να σαι καλα Ραψωδε...


Το ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι \"τομάρια\" είναι κάποιοι άλλοι. Μη φέρνεις τις τύψεις σε εσένα. Ασε τις να πάνε εκεί που πρέπει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Παιδιά...
Διάβασα μερικά μνμ της Λίλη, όχι μόνο εδώ αλλά και σε άλλα φόρουμ.
Δεν ξέρω πως θα σας φανεί αυτό που θα σας πω, αλλά νομίζω ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις έχει μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης η στενή οικογένεια. 
Αυτό το παιδί ήταν ιδιαίτερο, είχε θέματα που μπορούσαν να της τα λύσουν αλλά δεν ήθελαν.
Δεν ξέρω αν έχω δίκιο, αυτό κατάλαβα, αυτό καταθέτω για να μιλήσουμε και λίγο σοβαρά σήμερα.

----------


## Dalia

Τώρα διάβασα τα μηνύματά της.Δεν τα είχα διαβάσει όλα.Ψαχνόταν πολύ η κοπέλα.Για τη ζωή,το θάνατο,τα μεταφυσικά.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Και όχι μόνο αυτό...σε κάποια έλεγε πως ήθελε να βρει κάποιες αλήθειες για το παρελθόν της και δεν της έδιναν την ευκαιρία...

----------


## Dalia

Ναι το διάβασα κι αυτό.Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι θα ήταν δύσκολη και η θέση αυτών των γονιών.Οπως συμβαίνει και σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.Το είχε γράψει και η ίδια,ότι φοβούνται μήπως τη χάσουν γι\'αυτό δεν ήθελαν να της πουν.Που να ήξεραν...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δε ξέρω...εγώ συγκλονίστηκα και μόνο με την ηλικία της...17 χρονών!

Είναι πραγματικά κρίμα να μη δίνεται σε μερικά παιδιά η ευκαιρία της....ζωής.
Εκεί κολλάνε αυτά που έλεγα παραπάνω για ευθύνες....

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Είναι πραγματικά κρίμα να μη δίνεται σε μερικά παιδιά η ευκαιρία της....ζωής.


αυτό δυστυχώς είναι το δράμα της υπόθεσης. και εκεί είναι που φωνάζεις Γ Ι Α Τ Ι;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Dalia

Και ο τρόπος που έγραφε.Διάβασα κάποια κείμενά της και συγκινήθηκα.Ενα 17χρονο κορίτσι να γράφει με τόσο πόνο.
Αχ,ψυχοπλακώθηκα για τα καλά τώρα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Έγραφε σε ένα φόρουμ που ήταν για ...μητέρες οι οποίες συζητούσαν τα προβλήματα που έχουν με τα παιδιά τους. Προφανώς αναζητούσε παντού τη μητρική φιγούρα.
Αυτό και μόνο για μένα λέει πάρα πολλά! 


ΥΓ. Συγνώμη αν κάνω ικασίες για έναν άνθρωπο που έφυγε, αλλά νομίζω ότι μερικά πράγματα πρέπει να συζητώνται για να αποφεύγονται κάποια άλλα....

----------


## alexandros3

Δεν διάβασα κανένα της post. Αλλά από ένα ψάξιμο που έκανα, οι 3 στους 4 τίτλους είχαν τη λέξη ζωή. Ζωή. Ζωή.
Αυτή η κοπέλα ήθελε να ζήσει.

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι πήγε σε έναν καλύτερο κόσμο κι όσοι την πλήγωσαν να το πληρώσουν.

----------


## susperia

Κριμα που εφυγε ενα τοσο νεαρο κοριτσι που ειχε τοσο παθος και περιεργεια για τη ζωη, ειναι πολυ κριμα. 
Δε θα σταθω στο νοημα της ζωης και για το αν ειναι σωστο αυτο που εκανε, γιατι ο καθενας ξερει καλυτερα για τον εαυτο του. 

Διαβασα τα ποστ της εδω και σε αλλο σαιτ και μου εκανε πολυ εντυπωση πως συνδυαζε τη θεληση για ζωη μαζι με την περιεργεια και τον εντονο φιλοσοφικο θα ελεγα προβληματισμο για ολα τα θεματα και τις πτυχες της ζωης, καθως και η αγαπη που ειχε παντα διαθεση να δωσει και θλιβοτανε που ο κοσμος μας ειναι γεματος κακια, υποκρισια και εγωισμο.
Μεσα απο λιγα ποστ που εκανε στο δικο μας φορουμ εξεφρασε πολυ περισσοτερα συναισθηματα απο οσα εχουνε εκφρασει εδω μεσα ατομα με πολυ περισσοτερα ποστ. Πραγματικα ειχε ενα ποιητικο στυλ γραφης που δε μπορεις να μη συγκινηθεις καθως διαβαζεις τοσο ωριμες και προβληματισμενες φρασεις απο ενα τοσο νεαρο ατομο. 

Επειδη ομως εκ μερους μου τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχια καλο ειναι να κραταμε τα θετικα στοιχεια απο ενα ατομο, τα στοιχεια που θα βοηθησουν κι εμας να γινουμε καλυτεροι και μεσα απο μας να κανουμε και τον κοσμο μας-εστω και λιγο-καλυτερο, και νομιζω αξιζει να διαβασει κανεις τα ποστ της alien γιατι ειναι γεματα μυνηματα και καθολου φλυαριες.

Θυμαμαι ειχα διαβασει ενα ποστ της πριν λιγο καιρο τυχαια, κι αφου το διαβασα σκεφτηκα οτι ειναι ενα ατομο απλα ονειροπολο. Ομως διαβαζοντας και τα υπολοιπα τωρα ειδα οτι ειναι ενα ατομο ταυτοχρονα πολυ ωριμο και γεματο ονειρα και σκεφτηκα τωρα ποσο προχειρα μπορει να κρινει καποιος ενα ατομο απο ενα μηνυμα και μονο. Μηπως ετσι ομως δεν κανουμε και στην πραγματικη ζωη? Απο μια κινηση ή απο μια φραση που κανει καποιος που βλεπουμε για πρωτη φορα βαζουμε αμεσως μια ταμπελα στον αλλον μεσα στο μυαλο μας που ειναι ειτε του γαματου ειτε του φλωρου, χωρις να γνωριζουμε τιποτα για το ψυχισμο του. Ισως ειναι στη φυση μας να κρινουμε γρηγορα τους ανθρωπους, ισως ειναι ομως και η κοινωνια που ζουμε να μας εχει κανει εγωιστες και ετσι να αποφευγουμε στην εμβαθυνση και να αρκουμαστε σε μια γρηγορη και προχειρη επεξεργασια-κριση γιατι στην τελικη τι μας ενδιαφερει και στο να πεφτουμε εξω για τον ψυχισμο του? αναγκη τον εχουμε? καπως ετσι νομιζω σκεφτονται πολλοι συνειδητα αλλα ισως και ασυνειδητα και αυτος ο εγωισμος ειναι νομιζω που μας εμποδιζει να δουμε οτι ολοι πρεπει να νοιαζομαστε ο ενας για τον αλλον. 
Τεσπα πολλα εγραψα και κακως.

Αντιο κι απο μενα alien και ας μη σε ηξερα.

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ που λετε τοσο καλα λογια για το ψυχακι της.... 
Να ειστε ολοι καλα....

----------


## raphsssodos

μαριλένα συναισθάνομαι τον πόνο σου και τον θυμό σου (είναι δύο συναισθήματα που βράζουν μέσα μου εδώ και καιρό).
δεν διάβασα τα ποστ της λίλης και δεν θα τα διαβάζω ούτε τώρα όσο ωραία, εύστοχα και ώριμα να έγραφε εφαρμόζοντας το \"κοιτάζω μπροστά\".. συν τοις άλλοις, επειδή αναφέρεσαι στα φιδάκια (χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω βέβαια τι εννοείς λόγω έλλειψης πληροφόρησης) ο μεγάλος γιάλομ συμβούλευε \"χτυπάτε όταν το σίδερο είναι κρύο\". να είσαι καλά.

----------


## anwnimi

\"Ισως ειναι στη φυση μας να κρινουμε γρηγορα τους ανθρωπους, ισως ειναι ομως και η κοινωνια που ζουμε να μας εχει κανει εγωιστες και ετσι να αποφευγουμε στην εμβαθυνση και να αρκουμαστε σε μια γρηγορη και προχειρη επεξεργασια-κριση γιατι στην τελικη τι μας ενδιαφερει και στο να πεφτουμε εξω για τον ψυχισμο του? αναγκη τον εχουμε? \"

Πολύ πολύ σωστά λόγια...Αν το έκαναν αυτό κάποιοι η Λίλη θα ήταν ακόμη εδώ...
Παρόλαυτά ας μη χάνουμε την ελπίδα μας και την επιμονή μας. Αν εμείς προσπαθήσουμε να το κάνουμε πράξη, δεν μπορεί, στο τέλος βρίσκουμε μια ανταπόκριση. Οι τυχεροί νωρίτερα, οι άτυχοι αργότερα...Σημασία έχει το ταξίδι...όχι η Ιθάκη.

Αντίο και από μένα στη Λίλη. Να είναι καλά εκεί που είναι...Κουράγιο σε αυτούς που μένουν πίσω. 
Κουράγιο Μαριλένα...Μπράβο στη μεγαλοψυχία σου να μην αρκείσαι μόνο στη δική σου οικογένεια. Χίλια μπράβο. Το ότι δεν πρόλαβες να κάνεις πράξη ότι ονειρευόσουν δεν είναι δικό σου φταίξιμο. Τα παιδιά σου είναι τυχερά να έχουν μια τέτοια μανούλα...

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Ανωνυμη... δυστυχως ζουμε σε μια κοινωνια... που ο καθενας δεν κοιταει περα απο τη μυτη του... το να μην ειμαι ενα ατομο απο αυτα, δεν με κανει τιποτα που να αξιζει μπραβο.... αλλωστε δεν ειναι επιλογη μου μαλλον.... ετσι ειναι ο χαρακτηρας μου... ο ψυχισμος μου... 

Αγαπω πολυ τα παιδια μου, αλλα κανω λαθη οπως ολοι οι ανθρωποι....

Να εισαι καλα...

Καλη Ανασταση....

----------


## Kassi

Κρίμα για το κορίτσι....Μήπως γνωρίζετε μερικές λεπτομέρειες για το τι την απασχολούσε και μπορείτε να μοιραστείτε μαζί μας Marilena3agapes?

----------


## anwnimi

Είσαι και πολύ μετριόφρων καλή μου...Αυτό όμως συνάδει με τον χαρακτήρα σου.
Να\'σαι καλά. Έχε δύναμη.

----------


## justme

Marilena,
Το άκουσα και σκέφτηκα πως θα ήθελες να το ακούσεις και εσύ.
Παραφράζοντάς το 
Fur ΛΙΛΥ
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3cuqb_fur-elise_music

ή

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/5638547/video/x20grq_fur-elise-tristesse_creation
Να είσαι καλά

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Ευχαριστω πολυ...
Καλη Ανασταση σε ολοες και ολους....
Αγνες προθεσεις και υγεια....

----------


## anwnimi

Καλή Ανάσταση

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Marilena3agapes_
> Ειναι το ξερω τραγικο, αυτο που θα σας πω... η μικρη μας Λιλη... (μελος Alien) εφυγε απο τη ζωη... την Κυριακη το μεσημερι.... Δεν μας αντεξε αλλο το παιδακι.... 
> 
> Νιωθω χαλια.... Νομιζα οτι μπορουσα να την βοηθησω... την αγαπησα πολυ... ειλικρινα και ανιδιοτελως.... 
> 
> Ομως δεν καταφερα τιποτα...... τιποτα........
> 
> Νιωθω τοσο χαλια....


Χαρη σε εσενα, που της αφιερωσες με τον τροπο αυτο ενα στερνο αντιο, διαβασα τα ποστ και γνωρισα τον ανθρωπο αυτο, που τοσο πικρα αφησε τον κοσμο τουτο.
Διαισθανθηκα οτι ειχε θεληση να ζησει αλλα τοσα εμποδια και τοσοι δαιμονες της εφραζαν τον δρομο!
Να σαι καλα που μου \"γνωρισες\" αυτον τον αγγελο, τον τοσο ευθραυστο για τον κοσμο τον δικο μας, αυτον που φτιαχνουμε μονος ο καθενας κι ολοι μαζι...
Εκτιμω και θαυμαζω τα υψηλα σου αισθηματα, μπορω να υποθεσω το ποσο αγρια πονας..
Ισως Λιλη τωρα εισαι εν γαληνη..
Ολοι μας εχουμε ευθυνη, μα αντεχουμε να την συμμεριζομαστε?
Να αντιλαμβανομαστε ποσο μια μας χειρονομια, μια σταση, μια αλλαγη εσωτερικη, μια κουβεντα, μια ελαχιστη δεσμη προσοχης, ενα αγγιγμα, ποσο θα μπορουσαν να αλλαξουν αυτον τον κοσμο που απαρτιζουμε...
Η ευθυνη ειναι συλλογικη, και δυστυχως καμια φορα η ατομικη προσφορα, οσο ζεστη κι αν ειναι, δεν αρκει να εξαλειψει της πληγες ενος ανθρωπου που η ψυχη του ειναι θανασιμα πληγωμενη.
Αλαφρυνε το βαρος απο μεσα σου, ειναι ομορφο που συναντηθηκατε με τη Λιλη, παρα την καταληξη αυτης της ιστοριας, ειμαι σιγουρη οτι πηρε πολλα.

----------


## Marilena3agapes

Μακάρι να γινόταν σήμερα πραγματική Ανάσταση νεκρών !!!
Τι καλα που θα ήταν !!!

Το μονο που καπως με παρηγορει... ειναι πως αν στα αληθεια υπάρχει \"άλλος κοσμος\" εκει θα την προσεχει καλύτερα απο εμένα η γιαγιακα μου !!! Το ελπίζω !!!

ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ !!!

----------


## natalia85

Λυπάμαι πολύ για το Λιλάκι. Μακάρι εκεί που πήγε να βρήκε την ειρήνη και την ηρεμία που ήθελε και δεν μπόρεσε να βρει εδώ.

----------


## justme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKo6CHfDGeE
(Το σχόλιο αυτού που έφτιαξε το βίντεο στο more info εξηγούν γιατί το βάζω εδώ)

----------


## ENIGMA

οχι και αυτοκτονια γμτ πωπω κριμα πολυ κριμα.Η αυτοκτονια ειναι καθαρη ηττα...να το διαβασουν και αλλα παιδια που ειναι σαν την μακαριτισσα και να διαλεξουν την ζωη..κριμα το κοριτσακι ρε γμτ!!!

----------


## agnostos

Παιδια μια θερμη παρακληση. μπορω να εχω τα μυνηματα της πριν φυγει. Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για εμενα.

----------


## keep_walking

Γιατι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για σενα?
Μπορεις να βαλεις στην αναζητηση Alien στο ονομα χρηστη και να περιμενεις λιγο να σου βγαλει ολα τα μυνηματα του συγκεκριμενου χρηστη. (ανακατευθυνση στα αποτελεσματα)
Παντως πολλα μυνηματα λειπουν γιατι τα θυμαμαι και απλως δεν υπαρχουν.
Τα θυμαμαι γιατι ειχα απαντησει σε αυτα και μαλιστα το ενα ανεφερε για ενα χομπι.

Πες μου σε παρακαλω γιατι θες να διαβασεις τα μυνηματα?

----------


## agnostos

γιατι ειμαι πιο χαλια απο ποτε και θελω να δω πως σκεφτοταν αυτες τις τελευτεες δυσκολες ωρες που περασε

----------


## Φοίβη

Τη γνώριζες, άγνωστε?

----------


## kamenoharti

τι να σκεφτοταν?μαλλον θα ειχε συνειδητοποιησει πως δεν παει αλλο,οτι δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση...σιγουρα ομως θα πονουσε μεσα της, τοσο πολυ που δεν το αντεξε.(μηπως να ανοιγες νεο topic)

----------


## maria...

αυτολτονουν μονο οι δειλοι ανθρωποι και οι αδυναμποι π δεν εχουν δηναμη να παλεψουν.κριμας ομως

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by maria..._
> αυτολτονουν μονο οι δειλοι ανθρωποι και οι αδυναμποι π δεν εχουν δηναμη να παλεψουν.κριμας ομως


βλακειες λες,
για να αυτοκτονησεις θελεις παρα πολυ μεγαλη δυναμη αλλα και τολμη οπως και φυσικα τρομερα αδιεξοδα.

----------


## kamenoharti

οντως αυτοκτονεις οταν φτανεις στο τελειο αδιεξοδο

----------


## maria...

τοτε αυτοκτονα κρινο και συ αν σου μαιζει μαγκια η αυτοκτονια.μην λες μαλακιες και βλεπουν κ μικρα κοριτσακια κ τους μπενουν ιδεες.

----------


## krino

εσυ αυτο καταλαβες??
οτι θεωρω την μαγκια αυτοκτονια???
Οσο για τα μικρα κοριτσακια οτι και να βλεπουν αν δεν φτασεις στο βαραθρο δεν το κανεις.

Την αυτοκτονια δεν την θεωρω φυσικα μαγκια αλλα ειναι ενας αδιεξοδος δρομος που καποιος κοσμος σπρωχνεται προς τα εκει.
Εκτιμω δε, οτι ετσι οπως σκληραινει η κατασταση οι αυτοχειρες αντι να μειωνονται θα αυξανονται.

----------


## maria...

ναι θα αυξανοντε οταν τους ενθαρινουν.κριμα για την κοπελα αλλα να μην περνουν θαρος και αλλοι η αυτοκτονια ειναι κατι π το κανουν μονο οι αδυναμοι π δεν εχουν κοτσια να αντημετωπισουν την ζωη καταμουτρα.μαλλον το νικ σου ταιριαζει καλητερα σαν ρημα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by maria..._
> ναι θα αυξανοντε οταν τους ενθαρινουν.
> 
> 
> αμα νομιζεις οτι οι αυτοκτονιες αυξανονται γιατι ενθαρυνεται ο αυτοχειρας.... τοτε τι να σου πω....
> 
> 
> κριμα για την κοπελα 
> 
> ...

----------


## maria...

Κατι 8α ξερουν χρυσο μου για να στο λενε.:P

----------


## krino

τσιγκινο μου,
αστους να λενε.....

:P:P

----------


## maria...

aaxaxax

----------


## kamenoharti

δε ξερω αν η αυτοκτονια ειναι αδυναμια,ηττα η δειλια καμια φορα ομως απλα δεν αντεχεις να πονας και ξερεις πως αυτη ειναι η μονη διεξοδος

----------


## GreenPeyote

κρίμα το κοριτσάκι , διάβασα τα αρχικά μηνύματά της που κάποιοι την ειρωνεύτηκαν και θύμωσα και στεναχωρήθηκα...

----------


## keep_walking

Εχουν σβηστει μυνηματα, τουλαχιστον ενα συγκεκριμενο που θυμαμαι ρωταγε για το Ouija board...νομιζω ετσι γραφεται και ειμαι ο τελευταιος που της εστειλα μυνημα μεσω εκεινου του νηματος και την ρωταγα πως τα παει και αν ασχοληθηκε τελικα με αυτο το χομπυ :Frown: 
Γαμωτο δεν απαντησε...μπορει και να μη το διαβασε ποτε.
Κριμα...τι να λεμε τωρα.

----------


## GreenPeyote

Γειά σου ρε keep!

----------


## αλίκη!

ειλικρινα εχω σοκαριστει.τελικα ο θανατος και η τρελα ειναι μια γραμμη που δεν θελει και πολύ να την φτασεις και να περασεις απο το νημα της λογικης και της ζωης αντιστοιχα στο νημα της παρανοιας και του θανατου. Για οποιον εχει τη διαθεση και το χρονο πιστευω δε θα ειναι κοπος να μου εξηγησει τι ακριβως συνεβαινε στην κοπελα και πως ηρθε ο θανατος της.

----------


## Arsi

Εμενα παντως με αγγιξε αυτο το κοριτσι διαβαζοντας τα μηνυματα της.Δεν ξερω την ιστορια της αλλα τι σημασια εχει πια,απλα εφυγε κ ειναι λυπηρο.

----------


## guitar32

Ελπίζω το κοριτσι οπου πήγε να είναι καλα πλεον και να ηρέμησε η ψυχή της...

Από τα λίγα ποστ της, που διάβασα κατάλαβα οτι έβλεπε τα πραγματα όπως \"έπρεπε να τα βλέπει\" ο κάθε \"λογικός\" άνθρωπος. Δυστυχώς όμως πρέπει να κάνουμε τα στραβά μάτια καθημερινά σε πολλά θέματα. Όσο πιο αναίσθητος ,τόσο πιο εύκολα επιβιώνεις(?)..

Γέλα και ας μην το θές ...κάνε ότι ζεις.....φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις....
και όλα αυτά καθημερινά.....
Προσωπικά πολλές φορές νιώθω οτί παίζω σε ένα Τρουμαν show......

----------

